# Hallgarth



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

The first of 2 for Cory Ship Towage built at Scotts' of Bowling in 1979 shown fitting out and at Greenock after drydocking prior to trials.
She and her sister HOLMGARTH are still in service at Cardiff.


----------

